# My 2010 freshwater Striper



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

41' 29lbs


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice striper, where did you catch it!


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

west branch lake my man


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations. 

If the state record is to be broken, it will come from the remaining stock there. 

That fish was at least 15 years old, maybe 20.


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, i almost had the record


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn, I wish I could see your pics. I think it was jig who got the last one I heard of. I think Mad Mac or his brother had a hybrid.
Any specifics you are willing to divulge? Down by the dam or up by RS road? Chicken livers, lures? Evening time?


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

running a planer board about 30ft behind the boat trolling, with a live shad


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Mike, My buddy Glyn caught this striper while we were trolling for muskie. It was also in 2010 and I think in the same area Saint caught his. The weird thing is Glyn's was only 36". I would think any stripers left in there would be bigger. 










My brother Bob's wiper 24" caught in 2008.










My wiper 26" caught in 2007.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Saint, did you let the DNR know of your Striper? That is a beauty. Too bad it wasn't fatter when you caught it. Only 1/4" off the length but over 8# in weight from the record.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny. I can see your pics now. That had to be a blast reeling that pig in.


----------



## xTHExSA1NTx (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, I got FO and my picture in ohio game magazine,


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Did the offer any opines on the stripers still coming out of that lake?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would love to know the facts about West Branch.


Striped bass can easily surpass the 20 year mark given the right conditions. 

I don't care what anyone says, catching a fish that is decades old is something special. 

So who knows when West Branch was last stocked with true striped bass?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

If I remember right it was 1989. That is why I found it odd my buddy's fish was only 36".


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

x u,e got me beat , mad max i,ed say were about even. i,m talking ohio river, where did thouse fish u to had come from?


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice fish and great looking mount as well,here is a pick from my last trip to Norris with brothers and friend in the spring of 2011. (Me on left)


----------

